# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Близкие считают ненормальной

## Верба

Харе Кришна, Вирочана дас!
Вопрос у меня такой: увлеклась Ведической культурой и философией не так давно, поняла что это очень мне близко и что жизнь уже много раз подводила меня к этому, но я не замечала. Совершенно никого не пропагандирую и не агитирую, ни друзей ни родственников, но часто возникают ситуации, где нужно решить какой то вопрос и если я вижу что решение большинства меня не привлекает, могу культурно отказаться. Или поступаю каким-то образом, после чего меня начинают осуждать близкие и задавать много вопросов. Обычно я отвечаю, что, например, не поступила так как они думали, потому что это противоречит моей философии. Или что-то подобное. Ничего не кричу про Бога, ничего не пропагандирую, никакой специфической атрибутики дома тоже у меня нет. Но близкие часто стали называть меня *сектанткой*, осуждать ни за что, между собой думают что я ненормальная. Нескольких человек я знакомила с Ведической культурой, когда задавали вопросы  *как да почему*...Например, как мне удается рано вставать и хорошо себя чувствовать. Тоесть, для заинтересовавшегося человека я всегда открыта к общению, некоторым присылала статьи или видео-уроки на интересующие их тематики. Любой может убедиться что это не секта или что-то подобное. Но всё равно постоянно слышу упреки и осуждения. Недавний случай: спасла от гибели нескольких животных. Взяла домой, выходила, вылечила, всё хорошо. Как реакцию получила - обвинения что я ненормальная, зачем это всё мне надо и так денег немного, и всё в таком духе. Я понимаю, что не  нужно реагировать и принимать эти обвинения в сердце. Так и поступала. Но когда пошли речи о секте, мне стало очень неприятно. Особенно учитывая, что большинство из этих людей я не могу дистанцировать или вычеркнуть из жизни по ряду обстоятельств. Конечно не все вокруг такие люди, есть понимающие, но именно из самых близких, увы... Родственников не выбираем.. Меня растили в полном невежестве и многие из родственников предпочитают этот образ жизни и далее. А я с детства была немножко в сторонке и отличалась.Но у меня нет некой гордыни на этот счет, я не общаюсь высокомерно. Не знаю правильно ли я поступаю, реагируя нейтрально. Ни с кем не ругаюсь и не оправдываюсь. Просто говорю что посчитала нужным сделать так как сделала. В ответ слышу что-то вроде- лучше бы мужа искала нормального. Ну, этим вопросом я тоже занимаюсь, но не считаю нужным оправдываться в этом вопросе. Прошу у Вас совета, как мне реагировать на такие нападки и обвинения,когда несколько близких людей хотят , чтобы я жила так как они, но я не хочу, а они настаивают.
Буду очень благодарна на ответ!

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Матаджи. Извините, сразу не ответил Вам. Отвечу в ближайшие дни.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Матаджи. Прошу простить меня за то, что сильно задержал с ответом.  

Ваш вопрос очень важный, спасибо Вам. Понимаю, что Вам сейчас не легко. Сочувствую Вам и постараюсь Вам помочь.

Итак, начало Вашей истории существует еще раньше, чем Ваше увлеченность бхакти – йогой. Вы пишите, что и раньше  в детстве Вы были   “.. немножко в сторонке и отличались …”  Другими словами, дорогая, Вы и раньше не очень – то общались с окружающими, а интерес к Сознанию Кришны еще больше усилил сложность в отношениях. Например: вот вы пишите –  “ …..обычно я отвечаю, что, например, не поступила так как они думали, потому что это противоречит моей философии…..” Вы знаете, если родственникам отвечать так, то они, близкие Вам, однозначно не смогут понять, откуда в отношениях между вами появилась какая – то философия? 

Что я хочу здесь сказать Вам?  То, что родные и близкие нам люди всегда воспринимают и ценят ТОЛЬКО открытые, человеческие и доброжелательные отношения, а Ваши убеждения и ценности, связанные с философией или религией для них здесь не важны. Они ожидают просто родственных, душевных отношений. Более того, Вы – девушка, которая по самой своей природе, как обычно, может быть склонна к простым формам отношений с родственниками и, соответственно, Ваши объяснения, связанные с философией или религией, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО  будут всех напрягать и разочаровывать. Отсюда и термин  “сектант”- человек, имеющий некие внутренние принципы и убеждения, но совершенно не способный применить их для здоровых, полноценных отношений с родными людьми.

Теперь так: Не отчаивайтесь моя дорогая, такая проблема – это нормальное явление в жизни. Ведь, по правде говоря, сама по себе увлеченность бхакти – это действительно что – то изрядно вон выходящее в этом нашем обществе, живущем совсем по другим законам и принципам. Поэтому, то, что люди так реагируют, естественно и не вызывает у нас ни раздражения, ни осуждения. Все окружающие живут естественно,и они имеют право так жить и иметь свое мнение. Они все равно дороги нам. Я хочу этим сказать здесь, что нам нужно учиться жить так, чтобы научиться соединять воедино  материальные и духовные ценности жизни. Как?

Например: очень хорошо выполнять свои обязанности по отношению к родным, окружающим, обществу, стране и при этом заниматься практикой бхакти йоги – Сознанием Кришны. Для успеха на духовном Пути нам необходимы доброжелательность и благословение всех наших родных, ОСОБЕННО родителей! Это очень важное условие. ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО! Здесь нужно посмотреть, как улучшить все эти отношения, как стать лучшей дочерью, сестрой, подругой, соседкой, гражданкой. Почему? Потому, что духовное развитие человека означает, что ОН СТАНОВИТСЯ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ БЫЛ – это признак духовного развития, это настоящий результат. 

Если, например, человек увлекся самосознанием,религиозной практикой, и при этом изменился в худшую сторону – стал грубым, замкнутым, раздражительным, то какой смысл в его увлечении, деструктивность, деградация? Нет, если есть духовное развитие, то это видно по многим критериям и особенно это видно по отношению к людям вокруг. Всегда ценится доброта, открытость, честность, сочувствие, терпимость – это показатели развития человека.

Итак, дорогая Матаджи, преданная Кришны, Ваш вопрос это описание кризиса. Кризис – это Кришна! Что это значит? Вы обращаетесь к Кришне, повторяете Его Имена, привлекаетесь Им, стараетесь служить Ему и Он обращает на Вас внимание и начинает заботиться о Вас Как? Он СОЗДАЕТ ВАМ КРИЗИС! Зачем? Он хочет Вашего дальнейшего развития. Да, Вы должны не стоять на духовном пути, а идти к Кришне! Поэтому Кришна посылает Вам те обстоятельства и тех людей, которые Вам и нужны сейчас для Вашего развития! Понимаете? Родные Ваши, непонимание с ними, “сектанство” – это не препятствия для Вас, это возможности для Вас меняться к лучшему, становиться другой, по – настоящему развиваться!

Стать настоящей преданной Бога, и показать другим, что бхакти йога привлекательна, потому, что способна изменять сознание человека к лучшему! Поэтому, Матаджи, ищите и открывайте новые отношения с родными, изменяйте свое отношение к ним, заботьтесь о них и уважайте их такими, как они есть. Обнимайте маму и говорите ей, что Вы ее очень любите, смотрите при этом ей в глаза. Это то, что должно стать естественным в ваших с родителями отношениях, это то, что все изменит. Начните отдавать, свое внимание и нежность  окружающим и Все начнет меняться вокруг Вас. Один из законов Вселенной – это, НАШЕ СОЗНАНИЕ СОЗДАЕТ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВА ВОКРУГ НАС, запомните это пожалуйста, дорогая. 

Несомненно, что это тема большая, я кратко ответил Вам здесь. Если Вы хотели бы узнать здесь более подробно, то мы можем в виде консультации пообщаться в Скайпе – virochan61, если будут вопросы, так же обсудим. Консультация будет бесплатная. Если Скайп не подходит, то пожалуйста продолжайте писать мне, а я буду отвечать Вам.

Напишите мне пожалуйста ответ.

----------


## Верба

Харе Кришна, Вирочана дас!
Искренне благодарю за столь подробный ответ.
Да, Кришна посылает мне испытания, чтобы я стала лучше и я благодарна Ему за это. По поводу отношений с родителями я так же согласна с Вами. Но дело в том, что я зачастую чувствую даже некое презрение со стороны близких. Вот например семейный праздник, все за столом. Я слышу из дальнего конца *Смотри смотри, сейчас эта дура не будет есть мяса* (искренне прошу простить меня за грубые цитаты). Отец бросил нас ещё в детстве. А мать тоже родом из невежества, сколько бы я ни пыталась быть с ней ласковой и терпеливой, помогать, она всё больше и больше требует- Ты должна, ты обязана!... Если по каким-то причинам я не могу или не имею возможности оказать ей помощи в данный момент (хотя обычно это просто прихоть), я слышу в свой адрес *Тварь, дрянь...* и прочие слова, которые даже не хочу писать. При этом её совершенно никогда не волнует, есть ли вообще у меня возможность в данный момент выполнить её *требования*. Например, я могу находиться на работе и прочее. Я прекрасно понимаю, что она несчастный человек, не видящий своего невежества и не имеющий желания что-то менять внутри себя. Я не попрекаю её этим и не пытаюсь учить жизни. Всё что действительно в моих силах я всегда выслушаю и помогу. Я не жду благодарности, её никогда и не бывает от матери. Но мне хотелось бы после общения хотя бы не чувствовать себя *обплёванной*, а пока не получается. Я принимаю всё близко к сердцу. Часто она звонит в дурном настроении и начинает просто тоннами *сливать* на меня негатив. Кричать на меня, просто так, потом оказывается произошло то и это и вот я слушаю пол часа какие все плохие и я тоже...и потом вроде бы ей легчает. После разговора всё что она *слила* на меня висит на мне как ноша. Ушло несколько лет, прежде чем я хотя бы научилась отделять эту ношу от себя... В этом мне помогло Сознание Кришны. За неимением другого выхода, я молюсь и тоже *сливаю* это всё Кришне. Чтобы не сорваться на ребенка, чтобы не сойти с ума. На время помогает, но вот снова на экране телефона от неё звонок и я ловлю себя на том, что не хочется брать трубку, я знаю что сейчас будет тонна негатива... Делаю несколько глубоких вдохов и беру.
 В последнее время есть прогресс в том, что выслушивать недовольства матери я стала спокойнее, тоесть как бы не впуская в сердце основательно. Я и раньше не повышала тон и не хамила в ответ, но сейчас я слушаю её стараясь не принимать на свой счет чтоли.. Знаю что покричит и успокоится, терплю.  Тут уже я получаю упреки в равнодушии и активное прививание мне чувства вины. Вообщем, осадок всё рано остается.
  За все мои начинания, я слышу всегда упреки, за то что я делаю не как все. Как только я отклоняюсь от некого шаблона, который у родственников в голове есть, в меня начинают плеваться. Например мне не хочется кушать мясо - значит я *идиотка*. Или я благосклонна и помогаю бездомным животным - *сумасшедшая, лучше бы мужа нового нашла*. При этом некоторые родственники просто молчат и обсуждают между собой, а мама и ещё пара человек не стесняются вылить ведро грязи. Хотя на их жизнях мои *прибабахи* никак не отражаются. Мы с дочкой живем отдельно. Это всё очень обидно для меня, они не хотят принимать меня такой какая я есть, но требуют чтобы я принимала их. 
Простите что опять длинно. Но вот уже длительное время это так.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Матаджи. Спасибо Вам за продолжение письма. Когда я прочитал его, то у меня даже сердце начало работать с перебоями. Я начал волноваться за Вас. Если это все действительно так, как Вы описываете, то, как же Вам тяжело общаться при таком отношении к Вам? Это невероятно сложные условия. Мама Ваша, конечно впечатляет!

Одно из главных условий для полноценной жизни человека - это хорошие и полноценные  отношения со всеми окружающими. Даже так можно сказать, что это самое главное условие для  жизни человека. Отношения с цивилизованными, культурными, духовными людьми приносят много различных благ, это и настроение, и веру, и знание, и вдохновение и даже здоровье! Плохие же отношения, общение с невежественными людьми, способны полностью разрушить человека, как на тонком плане, так и на физическом. 

Поэтому, общение нужно тщательно выбирать и сознательно избегать общения с плохими людьми, даже, если это родственники, или даже, если это родители. Это не является противоречием с тем, что я писал в первом письме. Да, нужно таким родителям оставлять в сердце уважение и благодарность, но, при этом  держаться от них подальше. Взамен, необходимо искать общества светлых и чистых людей. Это, прежде всего, люди, живущие в благости, занимающиеся саморазвитием, преданные Кришны, Святые.  “С кем поведешься…. От того и наберешься…!“ 

Итак, дорогая матаджи, если Вы физически живете отдельно от мамы, и нет от нее прямой и сильной зависимости, и нет ее физического присутствия, то почему бы и не ограничить с ней общение вообще до минимума и даже по телефону. Скажу больше, как вообще возможно общаться с человеком, который так относится к Вам и оскорбляет Вас самыми грязными словами? Похоже, такое отношение к Вам существует еще с самого  Вашего детства? 

Иногда возникает ошибочное мнение, что все равно ведь это же мама, это родители, надо терпеть и как-то подстраиваться в этих отношениях! Однако, у родителей есть святые обязанности по отношению к своим детям – это быть любящими к ним, заботиться о них, проявлять внимание и терпение, правильно воспитывать, помогать им развиваться и сделать их счастливыми. И если родители не исполняют эти свои обязанности, данные им свыше, то дети могут оставить таких родителей и это не будет ошибкой, потому, что человек всегда должен стараться избегать дурного общения, иначе, он рискует искалечить само свое существование. 

Оставить плохое общение – это так же первое и самое важное условие для духовного развития человека. Взамен этого необходимо искать общение с высоко духовными, чистыми и добрыми людьми. В России такие есть, они есть и в Обществе Сознания Кришны, и встреча с ними будет для Вас очень благоприятна. 

Еще могу настойчиво предложить Вам пообщаться в Скайпе, потому, что Вы сейчас, на мой взгляд, нуждаетесь в поддержке, доброжелательности и духовном знании.

Желаю Вам успеха! 

 P.S. 30 авг. Уезжаю на неделю в командировку. Если напишите мне, то я смогу ответить только после 8 сентября.

----------

